# Black Phantom



## hm. (Apr 11, 2019)

.. just picked this one up today. Believed to be a 56. Not sure if everything is correct..it is a little rough.. but thought I would share some pics.


----------



## hm. (Apr 11, 2019)

key is there and turns the lock but wont come out, dont want to force it..might just leave it alone..for now


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 11, 2019)

The key should only come out in the locked position. One of mine takes a fair amount of fiddling with to remove also.


----------



## hm. (Apr 11, 2019)

thanks mark! I will try that


----------



## hm. (Apr 11, 2019)

key is out now and all is good


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 11, 2019)

Thats a nice one! I think its older than '56. The taillight and locking fork werent standard on a Phantom after '54 and most Dads probably didnt pay extra for that stuff. I dont think they used the ND hub that late either but not positive.


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 11, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Thats a nice one! I think its older than '56. The taillight and locking fork werent standard on a Phantom after '54 and most Dads probably didnt pay extra for that stuff. I dont think they used the ND hub that late either but not positive.



 Ser. No February 1956


----------



## hm. (Apr 11, 2019)

thanks for the info, thats what im after..

This is much older than the bikes im used to playing around with.  
anything good, bad, missing or wrong about the bike is much appreciated


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Apr 11, 2019)

I have a 1953 Phantom. Everything looks correct to me. Nice bike!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 11, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> The key should only come out in the locked position. One of mine takes a fair amount of fiddling with to remove also.




VERY NICE FIND!
THE LOCKED POSITION OF THE KEYWAY IS 5:00 - 11:00. THE LOCKED POSITION.  THE LOCKED POSSITION IS WITH THE WHEEL POSITION, ABOUT 30 DEGREES TO RIGHT.  OTHERWISE THE KEY IS CAPTIVE IN THE LOCK!  
OH! THAT IS AN ALUMINUM KEY DO NOT TWIST HARD IT IS EASILY BROKEN.  
SPRAY SOME WD 40 IN ALON SIDE OF THE KEY.
ENJOY!
WES


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 11, 2019)

WD-40 in a lock cylinder is asking for some big trouble if there is any old oil, graphite or silicone crap in there. Better off to clean it out with Kerosene or mineral spirits until it works nice and easy.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 11, 2019)

A little rough ?   No Way ......................That is a GREAT SCORE !    It just looks "USED"    ,     and probably riden many many miles.   Enjoy that BEAUTY !!!


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice find,nice condition !


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 12, 2019)

frank 71 said:


> Ser. No February 1956



Well,OK,But they did reuse serial numbers in '56 from around '53. I have a '56 girls Hornet with a serial number which could be confused with an early 50's number, '53 I think? Im sure one of the Schwinn guys here will chime in. Nice Phantom,wish I could find one like it locally.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 12, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Well,OK,But they did reuse serial numbers in '56 from around '53. I have a '56 girls Hornet with a serial number which could be confused with an early 50's number, '53 I think? Im sure one of the Schwinn guys here will chime in. Nice Phantom,wish I could find one like it locally.



Yeah that U68 only occurs in 56.
02/01 to 02/02 ------- U65336 ------------------ U71776

. 1955 was the year Schwinn made and began using the 'New Style" Non-locking springer fork with ne pivot bolt,  but ,  The old style was still offered as option for a while after. There's no reason to say, that 4 hole  rack and light wasn't availed still too.

New departure brake is on my 55's, I' am not sure when Schwinn completely switched to bendex. Moreover, during a transitional state or period there's plenty reasons to find multiple parts put out by manufacture or dealer.

However, Schwinn catalog for 56   shows  2 different illustrations,  both  have same rack and chain guard ; "Phantom" . You'd think that 54-55 was the last year it said 'Black phantom' b/c The 56 catalog only says  'Phantom' Yet even the 55 only says 'Phantom' in catalog too. , I've never seen a 55 or below that only said 'Phantom' . My 55 says Black Phantom despite the catalog illustration for 55.

IDK, maybe Schwinn was dumping their older part stock, after xmas sales and clearance values ;  January- march was likely a slow sales period.

Regardless, the topic bike has the best of, and or more desirable parts  in it. And I spect, just as I in late 60's thought, Schwinn had gone to crap, cheaper made. (They were) And, would bet 50's kids thought the same thing with new style pivot bolt springer, plus even worse, Schwinn dumped the rear light.

It may have been 'fixed up' with more desirable parts too. However, moreover, I wouldn't change a thing.

50-59 Phantoms:  https://bikehistory.org/bikes/phantom/ .

56:  New springer, Pivot bolt.





56 catalog 2nd illustration: 'New Style' springer 'Phantom'.


----------



## flyingtaco (Apr 12, 2019)

The key in the first picture was not correct key. That was for a forklift or something. Maybe that is why it was stuck.


----------



## hm. (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 12, 2019)

[QUOTE="hm., post: 1010810, member: 79018"[/QUOTE]

Humm, that's why he's so miserable. In 56, Pops got him the 'clearance' bike. 
]View attachment 979300


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 13, 2019)

flyingtaco said:


> The key in the first picture was not correct key. That was for a forklift or something. Maybe that is why it was stuck.



THAT IS A CORRECT SCHWINN KEY AN59 KEY FOR THE 'AN59' CYLINDER!


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice bike, looks just right to me ... [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hm. (Apr 15, 2019)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THAT IS A CORRECT SCHWINN KEY AN59 KEY FOR THE 'AN59' CYLINDER!




sorry for the late reply everyone .. yes as Wes said its a match..I believe it to be the correct key as well
its the same key in both pics.. one side says yale and the other schwinn


----------



## hm. (Apr 15, 2019)

I think the key was just stuck from sitting too many years. Once I got it out the first time it works very well now


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 15, 2019)

YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!
LUBRICANTS A LITTLE STIFF AFTER 60 PLUS YEARS.
GLAD IT WORKS FOR YOU.
WES


----------

